# Most followed



## eduard85

Hi,

I am trying to translate *Most followed *into Dutch, referring to the most followed users on a social network. Below the title Most followed is displayed a list of users.

I don't know which of the following options suits best for a title of a section:
*
De meeste volgden
Meest gevolgde*

What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## Deleted721968

De meest gevolgde.


----------



## eduard85

Please note that the title is in plural.


----------



## Deleted721968

eduard85 said:


> Please note that the title is in plural.


I'd use either:
_*De meest gevolgde* {Instagram,Facebook,Twitter} *accounts*_
or:
_*De meest gevolgde* {personen,accounts,mensen} *op*  {Instagram,Facebook,Twitter}_


----------



## eduard85

What about *Meest gevolgd*?


----------



## Deleted721968

eduard85 said:


> What about *Meest gevolgd*?


I'm not a native speaker. To me "meest gevolgd" sounds like "the no 1 most followed", that is you are dealing with the single most followed account or person on one particular social media. I don't know in which context you are placing this translation, what the target audience is and how picky they are with syntax.


----------

